# Friend now hooked, help me find him dual smaller subs



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I had a friend over last night to watch a movie, we watched Drive. When it ended he turned to me very deliberately and said, "I want in!"
So, he asked me to find him dual subs for ~$1k or less that are "smaller" than my PB12-NSD.(his wife did not like form factor)
His space is a sealed room with carpet, in a rectangular shape of 17' x 11' x 8'h.

So....from the major five players(svs, hsu, rythmik, epik, outlaw) what are my options for ~3 cu ft or ideally less.(~2-2.5 cu ft each would be ideal)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If he wants small two of the SVS SB12 NSDs would work really well. A little over budget but well worth it.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

They came to mind immediately, however, are there any other options to look at?

Also, if I can get him the output he is looking for from a superior single sub that is 3 cu ft or less and $1k or less that is an option as well.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Dual SB12 NSD is a great recommendation. Nothing this size (14.6" x 14.2" x 14.2") is going to top it. 

DIY is the only other option I can think of, and the SVS would still be hard to beat for the performance and price.


----------



## DarkUltra (Mar 23, 2010)

I see SB12-Plus have a -3db point at 26hz. Would this sub be able to play down to 20-15hz with low distortion in this 14x14x14 room if equalized and played at a moderate level? Would two of these subs together play even louder at those frequenzies?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those room dimensions are going to be horrible for nuls and cancellation its going to be a tough room to work with as its a perfect box.


----------

